# munchkin



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

aaawww hes lovely


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Mum im bushed, just let me sleep that rabbit was HUGEEEE!!!









LOL He is not actually as fat as he looks lol he was just uber splayed out


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

he is growing lovely, have you tried him on sardines and sunflower oil elmo loves those


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

I havent  but i will do lol thanks for the tip 

I cannot believe how big he is getting


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hes beautiful and dont worry if he gets fat, its lovely to see a fat happy healthy kit. Elmo is almost 4lb in weight now


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

trying to get pics of wally and munchkin but having some difficulty.....


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

im no good with 2 together either lol 1 is the limit


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

success wally and munchkin and one of pretty salomai just because


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

oh salomai is so cute, i want her, she is a beautiful albino. 

The boys are cuties.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

She is so difficult to photo worse then any of the boys as she never ever stops wriggling 

there is a large part of me (which im ignoring) that says how beautiful her kits would be


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> She is so difficult to photo worse then any of the boys as she never ever stops wriggling
> 
> there is a large part of me (which im ignoring) that says how beautiful her kits would be


she seems to have a beautiful head albinos now a days are getting smaller and smaller and the heads are awful


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

I have noticed that, i thought hannah and maggie were quite tiny but their practically giants compared to some of next doors!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> I have noticed that, i thought hannah and maggie were quite tiny but their practically giants compared to some of next doors!!!


Hannah and Maggie are beautiful and have better heads then most hobs


----------

